# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  Vài thứ không linh tinh tập 3

## Tuancoi

Đầu tiên là em ray hiwin 25, nhìn sấu sấu bẩn bẩn nhưng trượt tốt. dài ko bằng nhau cây dài 1met, cây 900,hành trình 700, giá 250k/kg. Nặng 8 kg là 2tr 



Thứ 2 là em trục chính của cái máy gì đó trong quận đội nặng hơn 20kg, giá ra đi là 550k.


Thứ 3 là cái khung máy. Giá 3 triệu


Tạm đến đó đã. Bác nào quan tâm Alo 0935.210022 Tuấn

----------


## Tuancoi

Tiếp theo là ít nhôm tảng nhiệt

----------


## Tuancoi

Bộ vi điều chỉnh mitutoyo 0.01mm giá 500k

----------


## zaizai1102

e gạch cái trục chính anh ơi .

----------


## Tuancoi

Cặp ray và cái trục chính đã có gạch.

----------


## Thach001

Sao không giữ lại chế cháo mà bán bớt vậy a Tuấn.

----------


## jimmyli

khung máy bao gồm cái gì vậy anh? phủ bì nhiêu? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Tuancoi

> Sao không giữ lại chế cháo mà bán bớt vậy a Tuấn.


Anh cần tiền cho dự án nên bán thôi chứ cũng tiếc lắm. Để dành một số thứ rùi cứ lỗi ra bán dần mà chẳn có dự án nào hoàn thành cả. Năm nay anh quyết tâm làm lại từ đầu.

----------

Thach001

----------


## Tuancoi

> khung máy bao gồm cái gì vậy anh? phủ bì nhiêu?


Khung máy khổ cũng đc 800x800 chiều cao bàn 800, chiều cao của khung 1600. Hành trình x- 600. Hành trình z -420. Nặng gần 2 ta. Có thể tháo z làm y hoặc lắp thêm trục y nữa. Em lên nhà chơi,  cà fê, cà pháo cho zui

----------

jimmyli

----------


## Tuancoi

Tiếp theo là 1 bộ kẹp thay dao tự động bằng khí nén của 1 máy phay cnc của Pháp. Giá 1.5 tr

----------


## Tuancoi

Thêm cái quạt hút trâu bò của Nga ngố

----------


## Tuancoi

> Tiếp theo là ít nhôm tảng nhiệt


Nhôm tản nhiệt 70k/kg nhé. Em quên ghi cái giá, làm phiền vài bác điện hỏi.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Tiếp theo là 1 bộ kẹp thay dao tự động bằng khí nén của 1 máy phay cnc của Pháp. Giá 1.5 tr


Fid giá 1triệu cho em này bay luôn.

----------


## Tuancoi

Có khoan 20 cây vít me 16 20 hành trình hơn 250. Của kuroda mới ken. Lấy hết giá 300k. Bán lẻ 400k

----------


## Tuancoi

Thêm 1 thanh tản nhiệt cực khung

[ATTACH=CONFIG]19074 [/ATTACH]


Thanh nhôm này dài gần 1 met nặng 14 kg, giải nhiệt cho 14 em rơ le nhiệt. Vừa thao máy xuống còn nóng hổi. Giá 1 triệu cho nhanh bay.

----------


## Hoang Phuong

tất cả đống vit me kia giá 300 bác à,có rơ gì k

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> tất cả đống vit me kia giá 300 bác à,có rơ gì k


Bác ngây thơ vậy. Lấy hết là giá 300k/1 em. Lấy lẻ là 400k/1 em.

----------


## Tuancoi

mua mấy cái tủ điện mà chẳn đc j ngoài mấy cái tản nhiệt, bác nào cần alo em 0935.210022.

----------


## anhthai20121991

> Thêm cái quạt hút trâu bò của Nga ngố


cho xin ít hình với giá cái quạt này đi anh.em ib zalo cho a đó

----------


## Tuancoi

Cứ nghĩ là nó của Nga Ngố... Ai ngờ nó lại của japan, điện 3 pha 220. Gửi hình rùi nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

> Nhôm tản nhiệt 70k/kg nhé. Em quên ghi cái giá, làm phiền vài bác điện hỏi.


Giảm giá nhôm tan nhiệt xuống 65 k/kg cho nhanh bay

----------


## Tuancoi

> mua mấy cái tủ điện mà chẳn đc j ngoài mấy cái tản nhiệt, bác nào cần alo em 0935.210022.
> Đính kèm 19097


Nhôm tản nhiệt 65 k/kg đây!

----------


## Tuancoi

Thanh lý đợt 2
MS1: Một em động cơ máy phay cơ 2,2kw và biến tần 2,2kw,220V,400Hz, chạy thử lên đc 120hz, lên nữa thấy quạt gió rít lên sợ, chắc cũng được 6000V/ phút . Giá ra đi nhanh cho 2 em 3.6tr.




Ms2: là em động cơ nhỏ mà công suất cực lớn. Em này của công hoà zech. Điện max 24 V. Dòng từ 6-80 A. Số vòng quay lên 28.800 vòng phút. Tra catalog thì khoảng 1.1-1.5 kw. Momen rất lớn, có gắn encoder phía sau đuôi chắc để điều khiển vòng quay. Em tháo nó trong máy của quân đội. Cái này về gắn đầu cắt vào, có nguồn viễn thông tầm 50A mà chạy thì thôi rùi


Ms3: là mấy em vít me bi


Ms4: là em Biến tần LS 2.2 kw, 220V, 400hz mới ken. 2tr. Tặng kèm em Mitsu 400w.220V. Mua về mà chẳn có thời gian nghịch.

----------


## anhxco

bác cho e xin giá ms2 tham khảo nhé, đang âm ưu cho cái xe điện!! :Smile:

----------


## Tuancoi

Má số 2 giá 700k bao ship. Xin lỗi vì quên để giá

----------


## Tuancoi

Bớt giá nhôm tản nhiệt. Bán vốn luôn 60k/kg. Bộ vi điều khiển bớt giá còn 450k

----------


## Tuancoi

Nhôm tấm phay phẳng làm bàn mấy. 70k/kg
Đính kèm 19913
Tấm trên 650k
Còn nhiều tấm kích thước khác nhau. Vác ra ko nổi. Bác nào có như cầu thì alô hay zalo. 0935.210022

----------


## duytrungcdt

Bác gửi ảnh chi tiết dc 1 e xem với chỗ coít trục ây
Thank

----------


## Tuancoi

Của bác đây :

----------


## Tuancoi

Có cái này chế vào là ok nè

----------


## tuan6868

> Có cái này chế vào là ok nè


Sao bác không bán luôn cục đó

----------


## Tuancoi

> Sao bác không bán luôn cục đó


Bác thích thì em chiều luôn.

----------


## duytrungcdt

Con này nặng khoảng bao nhieu vậy bác
Cả cái đầu kẹp giá tn ạ

----------


## Tuancoi

> Con này nặng khoảng bao nhieu vậy bác
> Cả cái đầu kẹp giá tn ạ


Con này nặng 17kg. Chiều dài trục ra 44mm, đk trục chổ lắp then là phi 18.

----------


## Tuancoi

Cả bộ biến tần động cơ đầu cắt 4 tr bao ship luôn, giá chỉ cao hơn em spinder tàu 2.2k chút.

----------


## Tuancoi

Còn vài cặp vai và nhôm tấm, sắt tấm phay phẳng cho ra đi luôn:

----------


## baole

Ko thấy kích thước nhôm tấm  bác ơi

----------


## Tuancoi

> Ko thấy kích thước nhôm tấm  bác ơi


Nhôm tấm còn vài tấm khoảng 230x350x10 và vài tấm to nhỏ hơn chút. Bạn có zalo mình gửi hình qua cho.

----------


## tuan6868

> Thứ 3 là cái khung máy. Giá 3 triệu
> Đính kèm 18651
> 
> Tạm đến đó đã. Bác nào quan tâm Alo 0935.210022 Tuấn


Bán riêng dàn trục không bạn

----------


## Tuancoi

2 bộ trượt bán rẻ Giá 1.5tr đó bạn, đc thì mình tháo

----------


## baole

Zalo của mình 0905488754

----------


## toanho

> Còn vài cặp vai và nhôm tấm, sắt tấm phay phẳng cho ra đi luôn:
> Đính kèm 20002
> Đính kèm 20003


 cái tấm sắt size bao nhiêu vậy bác`

----------


## Tuancoi

> cái tấm sắt size bao nhiêu vậy bác`


Side 300x150x10

----------


## Tuancoi

Có  4 bộ servo yakawa 400 SGDP- 04 As. Tinh trang con mới, nóng hổi. Giá  2.6 triệu. Bác nào cần liền hệ em 0935.210022

----------


## toanho

Cặp vai bao nhiêu kg và giá bao nhiêu vậy bạn. Hồi nẫy mới gọi cho bác đó. Đo dùm em chân đế kít thước bao nhiêu nhé.

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Có  4 bộ servo yakawa 400 SGDP- 04 As. Tinh trang con mới, nóng hổi. Giá  2.6 triệu. Bác nào cần liền hệ em 0935.210022


 Vì nó là AS nên  Em mạn phép hỏi : 2tr6 một bộ hay 4 bộ vậy bác ?

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cặp vai bao nhiêu kg và giá bao nhiêu vậy bạn. Hồi nẫy mới gọi cho bác đó. Đo dùm em chân đế kít thước bao nhiêu nhé.


Cái chân đế nó 90   thân 60, cao 420, đầy 15, gần 15. Chân đế nhìn như thế này

----------


## Tuancoi

> Vì nó là AS nên  Em mạn phép hỏi : 2tr6 một bộ hay 4 bộ vậy bác ?


Cam ơn bạn đã quan tâm. 4 còn đó có bác mua về nghiện cứu rùi. Không biết nghiện xong có cứu nổi ko nữa.

----------


## toanho

> Cái chân đế nó 90   thân 60, cao 420, đầy 15, gần 15. Chân đế nhìn như thế này


Bao nhiêu kg 1 cặp vậy bác. Vì ship về Cần Thơ nên hỏi KG đó mà không thấy bác ghi

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bao nhiêu kg 1 cặp vậy bác. Vì ship về Cần Thơ nên hỏi KG đó mà không thấy bác ghi


Tầm 8kg bạn nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

8 kg về cần thơ đi xe Phương trang mất chưa tới 100k

----------


## Tuancoi

Mới về thêm ít bàn máy cực chuẩn. 




Có 3 loại cho ae, lựa chọn loại bàn to kích thước 560x550 cao 500. Loại ban cở Trung tầm 470x420. Và loại nhỏ hơn tầm 250x400. Các bạn muốn khổ lớn hơn có thể ghép chúng lại. Giá như sau loại lớn 1 triệu, chắc tầm 50kg. Loại trung 3,3 kg giá 600k. Loại nhỏ 22kg giá 400k.. Liền hệ Tuấn

----------


## Tuancoi

Mới về thêm ít bàn máy cực chuẩn. 




Có 3 loại cho ae, lựa chọn loại bàn to kích thước 560x550 cao 500. Loại ban cở Trung tầm 470x420. Và loại nhỏ hơn tầm 250x400. Các bạn muốn khổ lớn hơn có thể ghép chúng lại. Giá như sau loại lớn 1 triệu, chắc tầm 50kg. Loại trung 3,3 kg giá 600k. Loại nhỏ 22kg giá 400k.. Liền hệ Tuấn 0935.210022

----------


## Bongmayquathem

em gạch cái bàn lớn nha a. em mới gọi anh đấy ạ. Chiều nay em chuyển tiền cho ạ. ĐT: 0933124212. Anh inbox cho em STK với ạ.

----------


## Tuancoi

> em gạch cái bàn lớn nha a. em mới gọi anh đấy ạ. Chiều nay em chuyển tiền cho ạ. ĐT: 0933124212. Anh inbox cho em STK với ạ.


Thanks bác bongmaquadem đã ung hộ

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## toanho

Em lấy 2 cài bàn lớn , 1 cái bàn trung, 1 cặp ke mới gọi cho bác số cuối là 083

----------


## khangscc

> Em lấy 2 cài bàn lớn , 1 cái bàn trung, 1 cặp ke mới gọi cho bác số cuối là 083


Cụ toàn lắp máy gì mà kinh thế, sang nhà em lụm vài thứ nữa đi, chật nhà quá rùi

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Thanks bác bongmaquadem đã ung hộ


Em chuyển khoản qua Vietcombank 1tr lấy cái bàn lớn rồi đấy bác. Bác chọn cho em cái nào đẹp đẹp ít rỉ tí nhé ạ. Thanks bác. Bác chuyển nhà xe Tịnh Lộc, thị trấn Quảng Phú, huyện CưM'gar, tỉnh Đắk Lắk giúp em nhé. (Địa điểm đến là tới nhà xe luôn nhé ạ). Tên: Nguyễn Văn Tuấn

----------


## Tuancoi

> Em chuyển khoản qua Vietcombank 1tr lấy cái bàn lớn rồi đấy bác. Bác chọn cho em cái nào đẹp đẹp ít rỉ tí nhé ạ. Thanks bác. Bác chuyển nhà xe Tịnh Lộc, thị trấn Quảng Phú, huyện CưM'gar, tỉnh Đắk Lắk giúp em nhé. (Địa điểm đến là tới nhà xe luôn nhé ạ). Tên: Nguyễn Văn Tuấn


Đa nhận đc và sẽ gửi bạn sớm nhất có thể

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Tuancoi

Thêm vài cục sắt

----------


## toanho

Tối nay về cho em xin số vận đơn nhé bác. Cảm ơn

----------


## Tuancoi

Có chút trục trặc với đơn vị vận chuyển Viettell, mặt dù đã báo kích thước và cân nặng, rùi thống nhất giá là theo khối lượng và cho nhận viên lên chở hàng về đến chiều thì báo lại là tính thêm đó hàng cồng kềnh cộng thêm 30k. Vẫn chưa thấy gửi vận đơn lại cho mình luôn, chỉ thấy gửi lại cái này
Số điện thoại của chú ấy đấy 01262.651.439
Dao này mấy bác vận chuyển làm ăn chán lắm!

----------


## toanho

> Có chút trục trặc với đơn vị vận chuyển Viettell, mặt dù đã báo kích thước và cân nặng, rùi thống nhất giá là theo khối lượng và cho nhận viên lên chở hàng về đến chiều thì báo lại là tính thêm đó hàng cồng kềnh cộng thêm 30k. Vẫn chưa thấy gửi vận đơn lại cho mình luôn, chỉ thấy gửi lại cái này
> Số điện thoại của chú ấy đấy 01262.651.439
> Dao này mấy bác vận chuyển làm ăn chán lắm!


Mai bác hỏi lấy dùm em cũng được nhá.

----------


## Tuancoi

Mai mình gửi cho. Còn số tiền 30k tính thêm để đợt hàng sau mình gửi lại cho.

----------


## toanho

Bác liên hệ lấy số vận đơn chưa?

----------


## Tuancoi

Msvđ Viettell: 0383870651

----------


## Tuancoi

Có nhiều bác hỏi em mua ban máy nhưng sau khi hỏi ra cái giá vận chuyển lại kiếp đen rùi hồi lại. Nhiều anh em gần nhà góp ý nên em sẽ giảm giá cho các anh em ở xa có như cầu

----------


## Tuancoi

Em xin Đính chính kích thước Thước của cái bàn cở Trung là cao 60, dài 470, rộng 420 dầy 8 ly và nặng 32 kg giá là 600k. Em này nếu ghép 2 em lại thì đc 840x 470x600 rất đẹp cho 1 em phay cnc hành trình 600x400 loại router, H, C gì cũng đẹp. Nếu mua 2 cái em bớt 100k để hổ trợ tiền ship. Bác nào đến nhà lấy em tính 1 triệu cho chẳn.  Tính ra ko tới 20k/ kg. Còn cái bàn lớn  Đính chính lại luôn là 560x550x 8. bác nào ở xa em hổ trợ thêm 100k tiền vận chuyển cho mỗi cái để các bác khỏi đắng đo.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## toanho

Vậy cái bàn lớn chiếu cao chính xác là bao nhiêu bác 500 hay 600?

----------

CNC FANUC

----------


## Tuancoi

Cái bàn lớn là 500 ơi bác.  do nó có cái chân tăng nên thấy chiều cao nó xem xem nhau, em nhờ bố gia đo cho 1 cái to. Hôm trờ mưa ra xếp lại mấy em nó mới phát hiện nó cao hơn một chút. Nhưng lại to hơn một chút chứng tỏ bố già mệt nên cũng nhác. Hê hê

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Tình hình là đã nhận được hàng của bác rồi ạ. Hàng đẹp và đúng như ảnh. Cảm ơn bác chạy quãng đường khá xe để đưa em nó lên nhà xe. Gặp đúng nhà xe khá nhiệt tình, hàng vừa đến đã alo cho em ra lấy rồi. Em cũng phải cõng em nó chạy gần 20km để đưa về nơi tập kết.  :Smile: ) Cảm giác rất phê, đúng là nếu không có đam mê thì không làm nỗi.
photo 3 (2) by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
photo 2 (2) by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
photo 1 (2) by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr

----------


## Tuancoi

Ôi! Nhìn cái bàn máy ở nhà bạn có vẻ đẹp hơn ở nhà mình nhỉ. Hi hi

----------


## Bongmayquathem

hehe. Hiệu ứng ánh sáng đấy mà.  :Smile: ). Mà cái bàn máy nặng kinh hồn. Giờ vẫn đang đau lưng :v

----------


## Tuancoi

> Thêm vài cục sắt
> Đính kèm 20404
> Đính kèm 20405
> Đính kèm 20407Đính kèm 20408Đính kèm 20409


Mình quên để giá mấy cục sắt trên.
1 / chêm chân máy 150k
2/ray tròn bằng thép cũ chất lượng tạm tạm, phí 16, dài 500. Giá 250k/ 1 cặp cả gối.
3/ Cục thép phẳng 6 mặt 100k. Gần bằng cục gạch thẻ 150x 60x40. 
4/ mấy tấm sắt mài phẳng kích thước 400x220x8 giá 200k/ tấm

----------


## thuhanoi

> Tình hình là đã nhận được hàng của bác rồi ạ. Hàng đẹp và đúng như ảnh. Cảm ơn bác chạy quãng đường khá xe để đưa em nó lên nhà xe. Gặp đúng nhà xe khá nhiệt tình, hàng vừa đến đã alo cho em ra lấy rồi. Em cũng phải cõng em nó chạy gần 20km để đưa về nơi tập kết. ) Cảm giác rất phê, đúng là nếu không có đam mê thì không làm nỗi.
> photo 3 (2) by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
> photo 2 (2) by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr
> photo 1 (2) by Văn Tuấn Nguyễn, on Flickr


Mình nhớ là mấy cái trụ màu xanh ấy bằng thép trắng mà, để nguyên đẹp hơn chứ

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## Bongmayquathem

> Mình nhớ là mấy cái trụ màu xanh ấy bằng thép trắng mà, để nguyên đẹp hơn chứ


Dạ đúng rồi a. Lúc đầu nó là thép trắng, em mua về sợ để lâu nó hoen rỉ nên phun cho nó ít sơn.

----------


## Tuancoi

> Mới về thêm ít bàn máy cực chuẩn. 
> Đính kèm 20310
> Đính kèm 20311
> Đính kèm 20312Đính kèm 20313
> 
> Có 3 loại cho ae, lựa chọn loại bàn to kích thước 560x550 cao 500. Loại ban cở Trung tầm 470x420. Và loại nhỏ hơn tầm 250x400. Các bạn muốn khổ lớn hơn có thể ghép chúng lại. Giá như sau loại lớn 1 triệu, chắc tầm 50kg. Loại trung 3,3 kg giá 600k. Loại nhỏ 22kg giá 400k.. Liền hệ Tuấn 0935.210022


Úp lên cho ae nào cần. Bàn máy lớn chỉ còn vài bàn, bàn cở Trung và cở còn chục cái. Sắt tấm còn 10 tấm. Giảm giá cho ae nào mua số lượng nhiều.

----------


## Tuancoi

> mua mấy cái tủ điện mà chẳn đc j ngoài mấy cái tản nhiệt, bác nào cần alo em 0935.210022.
> Đính kèm 19097


Giảm giá nhôm tan nhiệt 60k/ kg đê

----------


## toanho

Em nhận được bàn rồ nhé bác Tuấn. Bận quá không chộp hình được  :Smile:

----------


## puskinu

> Thêm vài cục sắt
> Đính kèm 20408


Cục sắt này cao bao nhiêu bác? bác có mấy cái cùng kích thước?

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cục sắt này cao bao nhiêu bác? bác có mấy cái cùng kích thước?


Thằng lớn là 90 thằng nhỏ là 58. Minh khoan 10 cặp lớn và 10 cặp nhỏ

----------


## Tuancoi

Cần tiền tổ chức sinh nhật 10/06. Giảm giá mạnh tất cả các mặt hàng. Bác nào quan tâm món gì cứ Alo 0935.210022.

----------


## Himd

không mua    12 vào đà nẵng đi uống bia được không

----------


## Tuancoi

> không mua    12 vào đà nẵng đi uống bia được không


Sao lại ko đc? Có ít thì uống ít có nhiều uống nhiều

----------


## Tuancoi

Còn vài con động cơ mua của mấy bác trên diễn đàn để dành chế cháo, mang ra bán luôn. Tổng giá 2 triệu cho 8 em trên




Bác nào thích nghiên cứu servo thì bợp bộ này về nghiện cứu. Giá  bèo 2 triệu.



Còn 2 bộ Ac servo mr 2 j s còn nằm trên máy quấn dây cho ra đi luôn. Giá 2 bộ 8.5 triệu

----------


## Tuancoi

Giảm giá mạnh cho bộ động cơ và biến tần còn 3 triệu đúng

----------


## Tuancoi

Úp thêm cái quạt gió nhỏ 110V giá 200k/cái, mua hết 3 cái giá 500k và cái két làm mát bằng nước, kích thước 300x300, giá 300k/ cái

----------


## Echchum

Bác cho em lấy 1 cái AC secvo actuator được không bác

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bác cho em lấy 1 cái AC secvo actuator được không bác


Con này nó đi với bộ Ac driver actuator phía trên thì phải. Sao bạn ko lấy luôn đrive mình bớt cho

----------


## Tuancoi

Dọn nốt luôn cái khung máy c. Giá 900k . Bác nào muốn cao hơn thì lắp thêm mấy cục sắt đen phía trên nhé, em khuyến khích mãi luôn.

----------


## Tuancoi

Nguyên bản của em nó đây các bác

----------


## cdtphuc

> Dọn nốt luôn cái khung máy c. Giá 900k . Bác nào muốn cao hơn thì lắp thêm mấy cục sắt đen phía trên nhé, em khuyến khích mãi luôn.


Con này phay phẳng 2 mặt rồi, về chỉ cần lắp ray vs vít me vào là xong trục z của máy loại C a nhỉ?

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

> Con này phay phẳng 2 mặt rồi, về chỉ cần lắp ray vs vít me vào là xong trục z của máy loại C a nhỉ?


Cái này kết hợp với mấy cái trục xy mini, Làm C mini  thì còn gì bằng. Sau khi bao cái ship xe Phương trang thì Cái khung này đã có 2 cuc gạch to tướng, còn lại 2 em cũng bảo ship luôn cho nhanh bay.

----------


## phuongmd

Vừa chuyển tiền lấy 1 chiếc bàn nhõ và 1 chiếc bàn trung. Bác chuyễn hàng về địa chỉ ở chữ ký nhé.

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

> Vừa chuyển tiền lấy 1 chiếc bàn nhõ và 1 chiếc bàn trung. Bác chuyễn hàng về địa chỉ ở chữ ký nhé.


Sáng mai sẽ cho 2 em nó lên xe ra Hà nội. Chúc bác thành công!

----------


## cdtphuc

Lúc nãy lục lại thấy bác tuancoi có bàn nữa hà? Bác để bộ khung đó lên bàn cỡ trung chụp ảnh cho e đc ok. Ok e mua lun bác.

----------

Tuancoi

----------


## Tuancoi

> Lúc nãy lục lại thấy bác tuancoi có bàn nữa hà? Bác để bộ khung đó lên bàn cỡ trung chụp ảnh cho e đc ok. Ok e mua lun bác.


Anh của bác đây! Nếu bỏ thêm vào 3 cái combo thì sẽ đẹp hơn

----------


## Tuancoi

> Tiếp theo là 1 bộ kẹp thay dao tự động bằng khí nén của 1 máy phay cnc của Pháp. Giá 1.5 trĐính kèm 18744
> Đính kèm 18745


Hạ giá bộ kẹp thay dao cán Bt30 xuống 1 triệu cho ae nào cần

----------


## Tuancoi

Còn 4 bộ servo mitsu mr-j2 400w để dành làm máy bán luôn giá 4.2 triệu /bộ. Tình trạng đã text chạy ok  trên máy quấn dây. 
Nợ hình mấy em động cơ vì còn nằm trên mấy quấn dây chưa tháo xuống đc

----------


## Tuancoi

> Dọn nốt luôn cái khung máy c. Giá 900k . Bác nào muốn cao hơn thì lắp thêm mấy cục sắt đen phía trên nhé, em khuyến khích mãi luôn.


Còn 2 cái khung C giảm giá còn 1.5 triệu cho 2 cái. 2 cái này có thể làm 2 cái vai máy cho máy H là đúng bài luôn

----------


## Tuancoi

> Anh của bác đây! Nếu bỏ thêm vào 3 cái combo thì sẽ đẹp hơn
> Đính kèm 21316Đính kèm 21317Đính kèm 21318


Cần tiền cho đi gấp cái khung C với giá 700k/cái. Ưu tiền cho bác nào lấy cả 2 cái

----------


## Tuancoi

> Bác cho em lấy 1 cái AC secvo actuator được không bác


Ac servo lấy 850 bạn nhé!

----------


## Tuancoi

Mở kho vũ khí Thanh lý nốt vài em động cơ kéo. Lúc trước mùa về âm mưu để kéo mấy cái đầu cắt bt 30. Nhưng để lâu quá ko chế cháo j nên cho mấy em nó ra đi gở bớt vốn.

Em này 2kw chạy đc 4000 vòng. Giá 1.5 triệu bao luôn cái ship.

Mẹ bồng con. Me 22 tuổi còn con 4 tuổi cả mẹ con đều chạy đc 6000 V/ phút. Còn mẹ rất đẹp gái, nó còn cái đầu phay 6 dao, giá 3 triệu.  Còn con 0.4kw giá 900k.  Liền hệ Tuấn 0935.210022

----------


## ahdvip

Cho coi hình con mẹ đi bác

----------


## Tuancoi

> Cho coi hình con mẹ đi bác


Con mẹ đi bứơc nữa rùi bác ơi. Xin lỗi bác vì bẫy giờ mới trả lời bác.

----------


## Tuancoi

Lỗi nốt vài thứ còn lại thanh lý luôn cho đỡ chật nhà.
MS1 trục chính máy cắt đá, 2 ổ bi cồn. Giá 600k


Ms2 bàn máy 560x560 giá 900k.

----------


## Tuancoi

Bổ xung Ms3 cái bệ trục Z của máy cắt đá luôn. Vítme thường đã tháo vứt. Trượt ray mang cá

----------


## daomanh_hung

Thấy mới nhớ ra, đống phế liệu sắt nhập của bác về phải vứt xó và tiền  ship bác nợ!! 1 lần mua bán buồn!

----------


## Tuancoi

> Thấy mới nhớ ra, đống phế liệu sắt nhập của bác về phải vứt xó và tiền  ship bác nợ!! 1 lần mua bán buồn!


Mình cũng ko nhớ nổi có nợ tiền ship của bác. Thường thì ít quá cũng ngại đi gửi,  sẽ bớt cho khách vào lần sau. Còn nợ báo nhiêu bạn nói để mình gửi

----------


## daomanh_hung

Tiền ship cũng ko đáng bao, chủ yếu chục tấm thép phay phẳng cầm về chẳng làm gì đc vì nó cong hết cả bác ah! Bận quá cũng chả buồn rep lại cho bác, bẵng đi luôn!

----------


## Tuancoi

> Tiền ship cũng ko đáng bao, chủ yếu chục tấm thép phay phẳng cầm về chẳng làm gì đc vì nó cong hết cả bác ah! Bận quá cũng chả buồn rep lại cho bác, bẵng đi luôn!


Khà khà. Mình chọn và chụp hình theo yêu cầu của bạn. Nếu hàng có lổi gì thì alo phản ảnh lại giúp để rút kinh nghiệm và giải quyết. Thôi có gì thì liền lạc mình qua zalo nhé

----------


## Tuancoi

Tìm lòi mắt ko ra, nay tìm được thì cả cái máng heo 40 kg. Dùng không hết nên chia sẽ lại cho anh em giá 700k / Cục. 650k /3 cục . 
Mua nhiều bán hoà vốn luôn

----------


## Tuancoi

Thêm ít hình

----------


## hoahong102

có collet luôn ko bạn?ko collet mà tìm mua collet nhật cũ mệt lắm
máy mình có đến 12 cái mà vẫn thấy thiếu thiếu :d nhòm dùm xem có cái nào collet 4,6, 10
THANK

----------


## Tuan Kieu

của bác này dòng nikken này . up cho bác mau hết hàng 
http://www.nikken-world.com/Download...m_Chucks-2.pdf

của bác khác hệ em rồi , ko xài chung được collet

----------


## Tuancoi

Thì ra loại này cũng đỉnh ấy nhỉ. Công ty mình cũng đang sài loại này. Colet loại này có ưu điểm hơn er thì phải

----------


## hoahong102

thôi xong ko collet thì mệt cho bác cái đống kia rồi

----------


## Tuancoi

> thôi xong ko collet thì mệt cho bác cái đống kia rồi


Co lét này hàng taobao có bán mà bạn?.

----------


## Tuan Kieu

các nào đang xai nikken ,thi mua về sàng qua sàng lại mà xài .   :Cool:

----------


## Tuancoi

Úp mấy cái bt 40 sk 16 và sk 10 đã có collet mới ken.( nợ cái hình). Loại Bt Niken này dùng siêu Chuẩn khỏi phải lăn tăng luôn. Giá loại sk 10 có 1 colet là 700k. Loại sk 16 là 800k. Bác nào có yêu cầu mua thêm collet cứ liền hệ em. Bao nhiêu cũng có, ko lo thiếu đồ chơi. Mại zô

----------


## Tuancoi

Vừa mua thêm được vài cái trụ của cho Máy C tháo từ mấy cái máy dập. Bề mặt Được phay rất chuẩn, giá phế liệu, ai cần thì alô mình để tính luôn cái vận chuyển.

----------


## Tuancoi

Có mấy cái hình

----------

